

The Sad State of Reverse Engineering - gnosis
http://indefinitestudies.org/2009/11/01/the-sad-state-of-reverse-engineering/

======
noglorp
Hooray for marginalization! Who wants to help me found refuge.es for people
who need a home on the internet when theirs is shut down or flooded with crap.

